

A context switch will improve your writing - surfingdino
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/b4e41acd0470

======
markyc
oh.. it's medium.. that's why it's just a few paragraphs with no food for
thought, but huge text to make it look self-important

~~~
olgeni
"If you save the text and come back in 2 weeks, you will see the importance."

